# Constipation during 2ww



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello ladies
I am on day 7 post ET and I am getting rather constipated. I have been overdosing on kiwis and plumbs but it'snt working. Even the Cyclogest pessaries are doing nothing for me, except for terrible bouts of flatulence but nothing else!  ... It is just going to get worse and I need to know urgently if there is anything that I can take in order to alliviate this situation and that it will not affect in any way my treatment and hopefully successful outcome. 
Many thanks for your help.
Flower x


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Flower,
Not sure I can help much with a remedy but thought I'd let you know you're not alone in that. Aparently it's probably the cyclogest that causes the constipation (although with some it causes the opposite effect so it could be worse  !  Post ET I didn't go for 5 days and it's not exactly flowing out now and I'm on day 10!  Oh, and the flatulence doesn't stop either!  
Good luck and I hope you go soon  .
Lisa x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Flower

I suffered the same (and am still suffering!). You have my sympathy!

I checked with Mazv, the lovely FF pharmacist, and she said that Fybogel (a high fibre drink designed to regulate bowel movements and help with constipation) is absolutely fine for use in pregnancy - in fact if you read the box it specifically mentions pregnancy-related constipation. So, if it's fine for use in pregnancy (and believe me it works - one sachet mixed with cold water in the morning and another at night for 3 days should sort you out) it should by the same token be fine to use during the 2WW I should think...

Obviously make sure you are drinking stacks of fluid and eating plenty of fresh and dried fruit, and getting gentle exercise - all of this will help - but what Maz said to me was that sometimes in pregnancy constipation sets in and nothing you do in terms of fluid/fruit intake/exercise will shift it! Apparently, if necessary you can take Fybogel all the way through pregnancy. I found that using it for 3 days pretty much sorted me out but still have a sachet if I am having difficulty, if that's not TMI! 

Oh and it actually tastes quite nice too - like orange squash.

Here is the link to my original question in the pharmacy thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178797.0

Hope this helps,

Amber x


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Amber,
Thanks for the top tip and I hope everything goes well for you.
Lisa x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Lisa and Amber for your helpful comments. I will follow the advice. The nurse here on FF also said that Prune juice is pretty good. 
Good luck to you both!  
Flower


----------



## Redjodie (May 11, 2008)

Hi there!,

it's awful isn't it! I was in agony for days! The secret I found was drinking a great big glass of prune juice every morning. Within an hour of the first one, I had the wonderful relief of being able to go! 
Good luck, and chin up. I no sooner got rid of the constipation, that I have developed OHSS! Which is actually worse! The prune juice is not helping with that unfortunately.
I test on Sunday and I am so worries that all these things are hurting our chances. I just want Sunday to get here so I can find out for sure... I think..  

Redjodie


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Redjodie, Hope you find something to help with OHSS. Good luck with Sunday try not to go too crazy . I test tomorrow!  
Lisa x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am due in the hospital for blood test on Monday, but I will test Friday as it will be day 31 of my cycle... Can't sleep thinking about it... I hope we all get what we want!


----------



## Redjodie (May 11, 2008)

I am absolutely praying like mad for all of us! Good luck ladies.

I just can't believe we might fail after sooooo much. 
Redjodie
X


----------

